# Get Fit For Fertility



## suitcase of dreams

OK, here we go girls, welcome to the Get Fit for Fertility thread (that's assuming I've managed to set up a new thread successfully - first time I've tried  )

A place to share hints and tips, and to encourage each other to eat healthily, exercise regularly and quit our bad habits (eg smoking)

Good luck to us all!

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Yeah, thanks for setting this up Laura.  I'd like to lose a few pounds this month.  Currently 9stone 1lb and it would be good to get to about 8 stone 10 again by the end of this month.  Which day shall we go for weigh in?

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I usually weigh myself Monday mornings (not sure why as it can be a depressing start to the week sometimes!)....but we can do any day really

Felix - I'm assuming you're not very tall then?  There's no way on earth I'd get anywhere near 8 stone 10lb.....I'm about 5ft 6 and currently hovering just under 12 stone. Ideally need to get right down to between 10 and 10 and a half, but for now aiming for 11 which will give me a BMI of 25 so I'm back in the normal range at least....

Laura 
x


----------



## Felix42

Yes, I'm not very tall - 5ft 3 - and believe me the smaller you are the more unforgiving those extra pounds are!

A Monday weigh in sounds good to me.  I'll try not to weigh myself in the meantime.  I've started taking sandwiches in to work this week so I think that should help avoid temptation.  My other resolution - to go dancing again should help too. Anyone else do ceroc?

Felix xx


----------



## Anthony Reid

You girls do realise that we have a weight loss area that is hidden from public view? its called belly buddies.

If you want to join it then post on the weight loss thread here : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=106.0


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls - great idea for a thread! Just got in from work and have had so many temptations put in my way today! Chocs, biscuits, choc biscuits - people have got them left over from xmas and are bringing them in. Has anyone got any hints and tips for avoiding temptation - I am terrible at saying no! 
I have such a horredously bad sweet tooth and always have had. Anyone got any ideas for sweet things which are also low fat? I am quite small like you felix and any extra pounds really show. I am 5 foot four but fairly small frame,

Any ideas appreciated thanks katiexx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Thanks for setting this up Laura.

I've just got permission to join belly buddies but not had chance to find my way around properly yet, but does have several threads on different diets etc.

I have about  2 stone to lose to get down to a BMI of 25, I've been there before but this past year I've piled weight on - I've blamed treatment and all the drugs I was on but maybe a little comfort eating too 

I've lost weight previously following Rosemary Conley's diet and have just started on that again - couldn't be bothered to count calories or think about red and green etc, it just works for me.

When I was working on the ward we always had lots of chocs and biscuits - I would usually have one when I went off duty as once had one that was it, half box gone. I went through a phase of eating dates too and I think taste a bit chocolatey too.

I've got a lovely recipe for museli bars that I make - Lowfat and Low GI i'll dig it out and post later.

My downfall is exercise, I play badminton once /week and thats about it. I keep thinking about joining a Gym but I really hate it and is such a chore and unlike some people I don't feel any better once I drag myself there. 

What is Ceroc Felix ? -  That might be something I could do - may see if there are any dancing classes near me.


----------



## kylecat

The dates sound lovely - something nice and sweet with less calories than chocolate, i'll get some with this week's shopping - thanks roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dried apricots are good too - they're really sweet so they're good when you want something sweet but not chocolate/biscuits. Don't overdo it though or they can have quite an effect - if you know what I mean   

Roo - your muesli bars sound lovely too - do look out the recipe when you get a chance....

I've definitely found exercise makes a real difference to me - I've been forcing myself to get to the gym and get out walking at weekends too. I'm lucky in that we have a gym at work which is really cheap (£70 a year....) so I've been dragging myself onto the treadmill a few times a week. Not sure how long I'll keep it up though - I'm usually good in Jan/Feb and then lose the plot a bit!
Hoping the baby plans keep me on the straight and narrow this year....

The other thing that makes a huge difference for me is no alcohol - so that should also be taken care of for the next few months as I won't be drinking

I can't help with ideas for avoiding temptation though Katie - I have to just not have things in the house, that's the only thing that works for me. My cupboards are very sad - just full of healthy things. Makes me quite unpopular when people come round for tea!
Fortunately we don't have a biscuit tin or anything at work so I'm OK there. Must be hard if you do though...

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Evening Ladies,

How is everyone doing with their healthy eating ?, I'm doing fairly well this week, only taking fruit and salad to work and cooking healthy tea when I get in.
As I said earlier - don't do enough exercise but don't want to do any whilst on this final 2ww.

Heres the recipe for Museli bars
3oz light muscovado sugar
2tsp baking powder
1tsp ground cinnamon
1/2tsp ground ginger
8oz rolled oats
3oz raisins
2oz pecan nuts (I use any I have)
3oz dried cranberries
1 egg and 1egg white
150ml clear unsweetened apple juice
Mix all dry ingredients together, then add eggs and sufficient apple juice to bring mixture together.
Press into shallow baking tin (lined with non-stick paper)
Bake in preheated oven Gas 6 (200 c, 400 f )for 15-20mins or until lightly browned
Remove from oven but leave until cold before cutting into bars.
Enjoy !!
Forgot to take one to work this morning for elevenses


----------



## Roo67

Hello,

How is everyone doing ?

I've been really good this week, salad for lunch and healthy tea's and lots of fruit, but feel really hungry last night and tonight after my tea. May have to be a bit naughty and have some biscuits or chocolate.

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey Roo and other 'fit for fertility' ladies! - thanks for the muesli bar recipe Roo - def going to make that one soon. Going to take into school and let the others try too! Yum! I am trying to be really good - I havent got vast amounts of weight to lose but I want to start eating healthily this year in preparation for my IUI's. Trying to eat lots of fruit and veg and succeeding with that. Still love choc but a little is fine I say! I do have the odd glass of wine in the evening but certainly don't drink the amount I used to when I was younger - I've kind of gone off it a little in the last couple of years - probably a good thing!  

Anyone got any ideas for nice evening meals with lots of veggies in them? I love cooking and I generally cook meals from scratch - unless I'm really pushed for time or fancy an M and S ready meal!! 

Good luck everyone katiexxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening!

You are all doing very well, I hang my head in shame  

I've hardly drank this last year but having a glass of white tonight, I have a few bottles in that have been there for way too long, 5 years ago they wouldn't last the weekend but I've got a bottle that has been there since last xmas!  

Katie this week a made a massive stew - it's a bit like marmite you either love it or hate it but great for getting loads of veg, not too much effort needed and I usually make enough for 2 evenings - its hard to make enough just for one night.  I was nearly good, only made dumplings to go with them on one of the evenings, I hadn't had lunch though so let myself off.  Roast veg is really nice, diced sweet potatoes, red onion, butternut squash, carrot, swede, parsnip, a couple of cloves of garlic make it lovely, I just toss them in a little olive oil rather than traditional roasting.  

I don't seem to be making much progress, am thinking of giving the cambridge diet a go, but still thinking, I really need to get better at making decisions.  

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Zoopy

Excellent! I think this thread will be fab. I'll go read it properly now ;-)

Zoopy


----------



## Zoopy

Ok, I'm going to recommend something that's made a really big difference to my diet, making it much healthier. I've started to get a riverfood organic veg box delivered each week. It's fantastic. It's better for the environment, the quality of food is excellent, the fact that it's organic is possibly much better for fertility health, and I don't have to think about veg each week as it just arrives. I live on my own and just get a small box. you can all different types. 

There are lots of recipes on the riverford website, to make with veggies (in fact that's good to check out wherever you get veggies from). They also can deliver organic or eco meats, dairy, fruit, household products. I do think you can get your home fit for fertility as well. I'm a big greeny anyway, and think we all should be moving from nasty chemical based products in our lives to natural and organic products. Able & Cole is another similar delivery organic veg box. Both are countrywide. 

I think I might try the Ramblers association, and get walking to get fit. A gym environment wouldn't suit me, I'd rather walk more. I'd love it if you lot would badger me about my walking. i need some peer pressure!

Work is my demon - work stress. I did badly this week. I worked an extra 1.5 days, and I allowed some aspects of it to worry me greatly, rather than just let it flow. 

Zoopy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Funny you should say that Zoopy - I was at dinner with friends last night and they were raving about their organic veg box. They have 3 kids and they said it's made a huge difference to the whole family and really makes them try different recipes etc. And all very healthy. 
I always thought that a) they were for families/big households only (I live on my own too) and b) not available outside London/big cities, but I might look into it if you can get small boxes and they are nationwide....

Ramblers Assoc sounds like a good idea too. I kept meaning to join, but have never got round to it. So instead I just go and walk by myself anyway. There are a couple of good areas near me for walking, so I just head out at weekends for a long walk. And during the week I go to the gym because it's quicker/easier. Although in Summer I may switch to walking outdoors in the evenings - once it's light enough.

As for the work stress, that's the really tricky one to crack - especially for us single girls. It's all too easy to work overtime and give up your own time for work when there's no one to tell you not to (I find most of my married colleagues - especially the male ones - limit the work hours largely because of their nagging wives )
You just have to be really tough with yourself and not take on more than you want to - and don't let it get to you. Easy to say, not so easy to do, I've been there myself many times. I think you just have to keep reminding yourself that in the grand scheme of things it's not that important - it's only work. You won't look back from your death bed and regret not working more hours/doing more work will you?! 

Good luck with managing the work stress, now get out there and walk....NOW!! (you did say we should badger you about it )

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,
Might try that Zoopy - I love veggies but just tend to stick to the same ones - don't often buy organic either if I'm honest, I've been having a search and have found various different companies that deliver to my area so am going to compare and then hopefully order.

Roo


----------



## Zoopy

Hi all

Roo, defintely go for the veggie box . Both riverford and able and cole deliver nationwide, and it's definitely possible to get a box suitable for one person. If i have extra left over i either make soup or i cook and freeze the veg portions. This week's challenge; what to do with artichokes!

The other great thing about veggie boxes is that your food isn't supplied in loads of plastic. Mine arrives in a recyclable cardboard box. I know that my former sister in-law, who had problems conceiving, stripped out all plastic packaged products in her house. I think she had a book called Balance Your Hormones Naturally. She removed plastic, and did lots of other stuff in the book, and she did get pregnant. You can never really tell why, but it might have been something to do with. 

I have a little brochure upstairs, published by Neal's Yard, about ways that going natural can enhance fertility. It's the kind of thing that might sound a bit loony, but as I'm interested in eco and enironmental awareness generally, it's something that i want to do. I did also read about a 'words free' diet that sounded cool, albeit challenging! Basically, you can eat anything as long as there were no words on the packaging, apart from handwritten words. What it means in practice is that you buy loose foodstuffs - meat from fresh butchers, fish from fishmongers, pastas, rice and mueslis etc from barrels, fresh veggies and fruit, etc. I love the idea and am quite keen to give it a go. 

Failed on the work thing again today. Checked my work email at 9.30am on a sunday morning. Not good.

Laura, thanks for the badgering about walking! That's exactly what I need. So, I'm not driving to the shops and a friend's house today, I'm going to walk - it will be 45 mins exercise. Yesterday I strolled from Tate Modern to the Trafalgar Square - a stroll, rather than a brisk walk (as I was with a new date), but at least i didn't get the bus!

How is everyone else getting on? 

Zoopy


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, happy Sunday.  I've lost a lb from last week and am feeling very chuffed.  9st rather than 9st 1lb.  I've not done a lot and hope it is not all down to Friday's migraine and the vomitting! 

I love the idea of the Rambler's Association Zoopy and the organic box.  I must admit I always thought that the organic boxes were only worth doing for large families.  I will check it out!

Ooo, got to watch the Does a baby need a father now.

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Well done Felix! 

I haven't weighed myself this week as was staying at my mums and her scales are not good. Will do it Weds morning when I am at home. Not optimistic about losing any though. Had 2 curries over the weekend (one Thai and one Nepalese and both yummy!) and my friend who came to stay bought a big box of chocs which we munched our way through on Sat night....oh dear  
On the upside, I have been keeping up the gym/running though, so hopefully I haven't put any weight on, just maintained...

Zoopy - hope you are still getting out there and walking! I had to go for scan this morning and got off the tube a station early (Pic Circus instead of Ox Circus) so I could get some extra walking in. Even those little things can make a difference....just wish it would stop raining!

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Well done Felix too!! Well done Laura for walking!!! I havent weighed myself for ages - god knows what it is. I normally gain a few pounds before and during AF - water retention. If i'm around 9st 2lb, I'll be pleased! I babysat for a friends baby last night and munched my way through quite a bit of choc. However I havent had anything to drink over the weekend so that was my treat! 

I'm off to mojive dancing tonight - modern jive - that normally works off a few calories! There is a lack of men there so the ladies often have to sit out. Hopefully there will be a few more men there tonight as it is january and everyone is making new year resolutions to get fit!!  

What do other people do to keep active? I'm a right lazy slob so could do with some ideas!   katiexx


----------



## Roo67

Well i was really good last week and ate really healthily and lost absolutely nothing   not happy, will try and stick to it this week too.

I too need some ideas for exercise - I play badminton once /week and thats about it.

Well done everyone continue the good work

Roo x


----------



## winky77

Great new thread......can I join in!?!?  I'm not quite brave enough to admit my weight tho.     Some of you are already at weights I can only dream of !!  I do have a lot to lose and am quite nervous what LWC will say next week when I have my first consultation there.    The half stone in Sri Lanka is a good boost (you might have seem my posting under calling all single ladies where I explained about the ayurveda resort experience?!?)  Ideally I want to lost another 1.5 stone before first try but is catch 22 cos age wise also can't leave this much longer!! 

Exercise wise I'm going to focus on walking (early morning with my friend and his dogs!), swimming (when I get over this ear infection - went to docs last night and they thing I might have burst my eardrum ?!? ) and yoga (Ashtanga- the power one cos can burn some calories!).  Am also going to look at Salsa locally as a more social thing to do too. 

SO are we allowed to Nag each other!?!?!     
lol...Di


----------



## kylecat

Didi - just wanted to wish you luck with your weight loss! You've made an excellent start by losing half a stone - so very well done! 

Hope that your ear drum infection clears up and you can go swimming! 

Just a little hint/tip for those looking to lose weight! As some of you may know from previous posts, I have the most terrible sweet tooth! I wouldn't care at all if I had to go for the rest of my life without savoury stuff e.g. crisps, nuts etc. But if I had to go without sweets, choc, hot choc, toffees etc I would NOT be happy!   In sainburys on sat I found a great new product to satisfy the sweet toothed people. It is snack a jacks toffee and chocolate popcorn - each bag only 88 calories and very tasty indeed! Only problem is that you get 6 packs in a bag and it's tempting to eat them all in one go - so far I've restrained!!  

Anyone know of any other sweet low calorie snacks?

Katiexxx


----------



## Zoopy

I walked to a bus stop further away today, across London in gale and rain, instead of sitting on my backside waiting for a bus to turn up . I also left work at 6pm! I ate rubbish sausages and mash for my dinner tho. No veggies today. 

Exercise ideas - adult ballet classes, singing (proper singing is great exercise), trampolining, climbing great big mountains! Walking. Walking. Walking. Love the idea of mojivo dancing. 

Zoop


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

i rejoined WW this evening!! My friend and I rejoin every so often.  The leader even said not to worry about the long queue this pm that in 3-4 weeks many people will have droppped by the way side!!
I left about a year ago and now have over a stone to loose to get back to where I was when I opted off the programme.
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Didi - well done on your half stone weight loss - that's a really good start. And yes, we are definitely allowed to nag eachother - hopefully that way we'll all stick to our plans - whether they are weight loss, exercise or just generally getting a bit fitter.

Zoopy - well done you for walking through rain and gales - that's certainly dedication  

Katie - will have to check out the toffee and chocolate popcorn - sounds yummy!

I weighed myself this morning and I haven't lost anything in the last week - 10 days but I wasn't really expecting to thanks to two curries and half a box of chocolates. Quite pleased to have just stayed the same to be honest. Am making a renewed effort this week. I feel like I've got a bit stuck - I lost almost 1.5 stone since Sept, but have been stuck around the 12 stone mark for 6 weeks now (up and down a bit over Xmas). Not sure how to kick start getting rid of the remaining 1.5 stone. I mean, I'm not drinkiing, and generally eating really well (the curries and chocs this week were an exception), and exercising lots. Not entirely sure what else I can do - don't want to starve myself/go on silly crash diet or anything.

Any hints?!

Hope you're all having a good evening. Off to enjoy my chicken breast with green veggies!
Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Another exercise suggestion......Salsacise....       Found this drop in class near me this week and it was great fun.....it's basically exercise to music using salsa, merengue (spelling?!?), and cha cha cha moves.  Not with a partner so none of that 'oo will I get picked' or the hipgrinding canoe in my pocket types to fend off  (yes I've been to that salsa place on TottenhamCourt road ....when v v drunk!!!).     There was about 50 -60 women in the Scout hall and then this one bloke turned up - half an hour late as got time wrong.....brave soul did stay and join in tho! 

On low cal snacks  .......swear by Kallo organic chocolate rice cakes......in organic bit of sainsburys.  It's a way of getting a little bit of chocolate and if you are a 'biscuit with your tea' sort of person it's a good substitute.  Also in same section those little sesame seed bars can help a sweet tooth. There's 3 in a packet and the challenge is not to eat all 3 in one go! 

enjoy .....


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh, those organics chocolate rice cakes sound lovely. I quite often have sesame rice cakes with tuna for lunch, but ones with chocolate sound perfect for that cup of afternoon tea! Will have to see if Tesco stocks them....

I've been instructed to take it easy for my 2WW, so no running/gym. Was just getting into a real routine which is a shame, but I guess walking is OK, so I'll maybe still go to the gym but just take it really slow on the treadmill. And let's face it, if I get a BFP I won't be worrying about whether I can go to the gym or not  

How is everyone else doing?

Zoopy - are you keeping up the walking? Make sure you get out there and get your 10,000 steps in! (I tried that for a while and it's actually really hard - I have to drive back and to to work and I have a desk job, so doing 10,000 steps is a real challenge...)

Keep up the good work everyone - it will all be worth it in the end!
Hope you're having a lovely weekend  
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

well after a week at weighwatcher (am generally being good!) I only lost 1 1/2 lbs 
L x


----------



## Roo67

1 1/2lb is a good start - I didn't loose anything and have now lost the motivation and been rather naughty over the weekend, far too much chocolate might as well wait until after this weekend as not able to resist when away from home. 

Roo xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 i'd be really pleased with the weightloss you had this week - its like everything else little steps is better and it definately stays off that way.  Well done !

I have had an awful week!  Ditto Roo way too much chocolate, I don't normally have much of a sweet tooth but it has been so bad this week. All in all not been very good all week, being a bit better tonight though am making a stew so lots of veg!  Think i'll just plod along this week and get good after the weekend.  

Still can't get motivated to exercise - not driving doesn't help especially with dark nights, don't really like wondering the streets at night in the dark.  Have been thinking about doing a bit of yoga, is something I will look into - has anyone done it?  Is it something you could get one of those dvd's for or is it defintely something you need to go to a class for.  Was thinking it may fit quite well with relaxation/meditiation but could have got that wrong!

As for saturday .... bring on the desserts


----------



## Damelottie

I had chips instead of going to yoga tonight


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I have eaten too many pancakes  

Very scrummy, with lemon and sugar, not very imaginative but has always been my favorite

Apart from that have been good for a couple of weeks and lost a few pounds, I just keep yo-yoing within 7lb

Oh and the box of chocolate fingers on Sunday  
xx


----------



## Roo67

Oh forgot about pancakes - bit late now  

I have not been good this week, might as well wait until after my jollies now - 8 days skiing will be good exercise so a good start but also an excuse to eat lots of chocolate, purely for energy of course  

Any fun ideas for exercise? Hate going to the gym so want something good for you but a bit of a laugh too.

Be good everyone

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh dear, I've been very bad these past few days.

Lots of pancakes tonight at my mums (lemon and sugar of course!) and then came home via Tesco (why are they open so late?) and bought chocolate (2 bars) which I ate all in one go.....

Think I'm still feeling a bit low after the BFN but I should know better than to eat to make myself feel better - never works for longer than about 5 minutes!

Must get some exercise in this week, although going to the cinema with my sister tomorrow eve and in London Friday for work so not sure when I'm going to fit it in.

Roo - can't help with fun exercise ideas I'm afraid. I just put on my ipod with loud music and drag myself off to the gym for an hour on the treadmill...it's the only thing which works for me. But hopefully some of the other girls will have some ideas. What about dancing of some description? Or kick boxing? Always quite fancied that for getting rid of some agression!

Hope you're all doing better than me at resisting the evil chocolate   

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Nope - I ate 7 thick chocolate biscuits and a bag of mini eggs


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I'm not going tomorrow night as had my donor's birthday celebrations- cake/champagne/dinner etc and out last week for another friends birthday!
L x


----------



## winky77

Roo...I found a salsacise class locally to me........salsa dancing based exercise class.....great music, good laugh and does get a sweat going.....and best of all you don't have to have a partner (we all know about that one !     ) or suffer some drunken letch getting that bit too close for comfort!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good question Ju - I could do with knowing that too.

My caffiene intake is awful - I am not a big tea or coffee drinker but diet coke & diet pepsi I can drink all day and night, never really been a water fan.  Though I have been really good the last couple of weeks, not cut it out completely yet but just drinking water at work during the day, and a couple of soft drinks at night.  I tend to buy caffiene free diet coke (why bother - no sugar - no 
caffiene)   and I can't really tell the difference between that and regular.  But if Pepsi is buy one get one free that wins hands down.  Pepsi should do caffiene free   I prefer it to coke.  I dread to think what [email protected] is in it to replace whats missing.  

Have started taking pregnacare so I know I am getting the right balance of vits I need but would be interested in what food to avoid / fill up on!  Might even help the diet along (i think not)  

Jovi x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - as many of you know I am approaching my first IUI at the end of this month! Therefore I have tried very hard to eat/drink the right things. I suppose when I was just considering the treatment, I wasnt so bothered about my diet, but now things have changed!  

I am eating lots of fresh fruit and veg, still quite a bit of choc and ice cream (my faves!). I also have cut out caffiene and now just drink decaf tea. I have a proper breakfast and drink plenty of juices and water. I have also cut alcohol right down and just have a couple of glasses of wine a week. I have also changed to eating brown rice and pasta. I also try and include a couple of portions of oily fish a week such as salmon. As jovi does, i am also taking pregnacare vitamin and folic acid supplements.

hope I don't sound too much of a diet geek! But I want to give myself the best chance of success that I can - however I certainly don't beat myself up over having 'bad' things! I too love cadburys mini eggs Emma - approaching easter is an awful time of the year for us chocolate addicts!!  

Hope some of this info helps  

Katiexx


----------



## marmaladeboo

Hi all, any advice on how to give up the caffiene, have tried but get to about day three or four and have blinding headaches which leave me unable to function properly.  Really do want to quit but finding it difficult.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Marmaladeboo

You could try like I did - cut it out in the day, drink it at night - though probably better to drink it in the day and cut it out at night for sleep!  Give it a month or so then reduce it a little bit more.  I'd find it harder to swap drinks through out the day - drinking water at work is best for me because I take water with me so I have no choice, at home i'd just reach for the pop.  My main prob was not liking much else, like I said I don't really do hot drinks and don't like orange flavoured things all that much.  I have to drink sugar free or diet or i'd be even huger the amount I drink    I am forcing myself to drink water, sometimes i'll have sugar free blackcurrant high juice or squash.

Cutting it out completely / quickly is likely to give you physical withdrawal symptoms, gradually hopefully shouldn't.  Good luck!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi,

Have to say I did the opposite to Jovi - when I gave up caffeine (was years ago now), I just went completely cold turkey! Had terrible headaches for a few days, but just took pain killers to get me through. After a week or so the headaches went and I felt so much better - more energy, sleeping better, not so slow to get going in the mornings etc.

Might not work for everyone but if you can just get through the few days of headaches it's really worth it  

Laura
x


----------



## marmaladeboo

thanks for your help, will try again


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Laura that's interesting, i am really bad at coming round in the morning, keep hitting snooze and have to drag myself out, takes me about an hour to come round!  I might have a go at cutting it out completely sooner rather than later and see if it makes a difference to mornings.  Could be down to my medication but is definately worth a shot.  Cheers hun x


----------



## Roo67

I never had a problem with withdrawing from caffeine.
I used to drink 7-8 cups a day and when i first started IUI last year I moved onto decaff coffee and cut it down to around 2 cups/day.
I can't remember any withdrawal symptoms at all - didn't help me sleep any better though either !

sounds like good advice to try cutting it out gradually

good luck

Roo x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

What a great topic, I too gave up caffeine, although will still have the odd diet coke now and then - before I was having caffeine every day - 3x a day actually, so much more energy when I gave it up. 

My Consultant (for my PCOS) recommended the low GI diet for women wanting to get pregnant, loose weight or have PCOS. It does give you a great deal of energy and you do loose weight quickly. I seem to do it for a whole month at a time, then have a couple of weeks off and feel terrible - wish I would just stick to it 24/7!!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Ooooh this had almost slipped over into page two!

I have rang my local cambridge diet lady and have arranged to see her, probably won't be for a couple of weeks I have asked her to post me the forms for my GP to sign to save a journey only to have to come away and do that before I can start it.  It is very drastic but I am using it as a kick start / motivate, I do not intend to do it for months but will play that by ear.  I have changed my mind about this several times already so there's time for me to change it back before I get there    I need action & quick results to stay motivated I think.  I think drinking will be harder than 'starving' - only water black tea / coffee - not a massive drinker of any of them i use high juice to get water down me its the only way I stick to having what I need.

Have also reduced one of my meds so am hoping that will help too.

How's everyone doing?  Any tips to share?  Classic is brush teeth when feeling hungry but its never worked for me, I never think of it at the time all I can think about then is food  

Still not motivated with exercise I just don't like it


----------



## Roo67

I've fallen off the wagon, was doing ok healthy eating wise before going away but felt I needed chocolate and lots of carbs to last a days skiing !!!

Just been shopping on the way home from work and bought fruit and salad so am hoping I can start being good again

need to find some exercise i enjoy too and is easy to keep up, Play badminton once a week so not quite enough but is a start. 

hows everyone else doing ??

Roo xx


----------



## Damelottie

Not toooo bad.

Been on the WeighTwitchers for a week and half and lost 4lb so pleased about that.
Have strated yoga again and some gym sessions lined up for next week.

I don't like it all though. I don't know who these lucky people are who feel great after exercise. I never do


----------



## winky77

Emma - well done with WW success.....you have inspired me !!!  And well done Jovi for reviving this thread .....I need a kick up the proverbial.....please feel free to send virtual ones! Roo - interesting what you say about skiing and needing the carbs....I'm off on Saturday for a week.....have I been building up my fitness in readiness.....have I heck.....I am now treating the ski holiday as some kind of fit camp in the snow and determined to come back having got my momentum going again.  I am going to 'allow' myself one Apres Ski gin and slimline each day.  Don't think I'll have a problem sticking to that.  Until last night I've actually pretty much not been drinking since NYE (apart from the one glass at our get together in Jan).  But last night I was at some swanky place in the Midlands for a dinner and conference for a commission I am a committee member for.  Given that I knew I'd want to drink on the ski holiday I thought I would have a few last night to ease me back in ....needless to say 2 glasses of wine and 3 g&ts later I was drunk enough not to notice the earthquake (5 of us still in the bar at 1am completely failed to register it whereas the other 30 or so who had gone to bed were woken up by it ?!?!??!). Anyway, although it was a fun night I have to say I felt ropey until about mid afternoon today.....I just can't take the pace...and I decided it just isn't worth it! I definately have to get my act together food wise tho....tonight I had yet another panini and latte for dinner at an airport...derrr !  So let's keep this discussion thread at the top of the pile and motivate each other !!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Cambridge won't let me do their diet so I  am going to try and do it myself, don't fancy going back to weight watchers but if I have to I will.

On the plus side I have lost 10lb!!!!!  Woooo hoooo I'm really chuffed, so long as I keep losing I keep motivated!  I am probably not eating as much as I should be it won't hurt for the short term but its bringing results so will carry on for another month and see what happens

Still no exercise, think that will come once we have more day light and I can motivate myself to get out

Emma are you back on track with WW?


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Jovi

Why won't they let you do the cambridge diet? I'm secretly pleased because I don't want you to do it - I'm bossy like that.  . Its seems far too nasty and torturous to me  .

I am trying to stick to the weight watchers but finding it tough. I have re-joined the gym though and started swimming again so I'm hoping that'll help as much as anything. The instructor as the gym was great and taught me some good tummy exercises - I can't do most because of my back problem..

Thats is FANTASTIC about the 10lb


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Bossy Em  

They wouldn't let me do it because of epilepsy medication  

Oh well I will have to do it the sensible way  

I should definately follow your lead with gym / swimming, light nights will be here soon so I won't have don't want to walk in the dark as an excuse!


----------



## Damelottie

You're doing so well though - and put me to shame with your 10lb.

I've heard being in love is good for losing weight


----------



## Zoopy

ohmigod, that is amazing! 10lb! Hells bells, well done jovigirl!

I've been totally rubbish. I've eaten more ready meals, icecream and chocolate in the last two months! Falling in love (maybe, erm, am i? eek, who knows?) is so bad for my health - eating out loads! Sleeping not very much! Picking up his bad food habits already. Oh, and a bit more alcohol than i normally drink.

Right, that's it. I'm inspired again now! Back on the health and fitness thing. You've convinced me! ;-)

zoop x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Emma and Jovi - WOW you are both doing sooo well

Zoopy, I too have totally relapsed, I simply can't find the time or energy....must get back on it!!!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I've relapsed too Bluebelle/Zoopy....too busy at work, travelling lots, no time to exercise and relying on snacks and take aways too much...really need to get back on track

Well done Em and Jovi - keep it up! We need some inspiration to keep us all going  

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Wow ...you are all an inspiration!   Particularly Emma and Jovi - 10lbs that's great!.   My ticker has stayed virtually the same for weeks!  I did manage to lose one pound whilst skiing. Quite shocked really as drank about 200 units of alcohol in one week !!!!  Food wise I was a little more disciplined but it was so so difficult. Catered chalet - full breakfast on offer, cheese laden lunches on the slopes, afternoon tea with homemade cake (if I made it back to the chalet by then - usually didn't !) ,  3 course dinner.....eeeek!!  We read an article in a magasine whilst out there - all about middle aged skiers who think that a few red runs will cancel out the massive carb intake they've had !!    I suppose the level of exercise was positive and having a bit of lurve interest kept me focussed.....especially as I know his last 'partner' was size 8 !!  I have to break out of this pattern of going on holiday to do masses of exercise (yoga in January; skiing last week) and then doing sod all back at home.....derrrr !!


----------



## Damelottie

Errrr - put a lb on this week


----------



## Roo67

I too cannot get back onto the wagon - I go shopping with all good intentions, buy lots of salad and fruit to take to work for lunch, then never quite get around to it and have fishcakes and wedges for lunch !!!

I really need to get more exercise - hope that when the weather gets better I can get out on my bike.

I've lost lots of weight before and found it quite easy when I get my head in the right space - but I just can't find that right head space at the mo.

Help .......................


----------



## Damelottie

I love fishcakes.

No help from me I'm afraid - I haven't a clue!


----------



## kylecat

hey roo - sorry the weight loss has come to a halt - at this time of the year when it's cold, rainy and windy you want to eat comfort food. I am so bloated at the moment that I'm not sure if it is weight gain or water retention!

I do remember in an earlier post on this thread, you suggested that I try eating dates to satisfy my sweet tooth. I just wanted to let you know that I am now addicted to them!!! I get through a couple of packs a week - however they have given me quite bad wind!!!!  

Katiexxx


----------



## Zoopy

ohmigod, sorry to be nosey, but I've just read about the love interest, didi . Will do fitness post later! What's the love interest news? Woo. Sounds exciting.


----------



## Roo67

I've finally got my head around losing some weight. i've done really well this week and hope I can continue.
Not done very much exercise though - did buy a bike pump last week as my bikes tyres are a little flat - and its still in the boot of my car !!!

Hows everyone else doing?

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Its so difficult isn't it Roo? I must admit I've lost all motivation so might sign up to 'twitchers online again. I rather enjoy filling in lots of charts and things & I like the fact that veggies are free of points (as far as I can remember). Will sign up now while I think about it! I've put on about 4 lbs over the last few weeks &  I think its just boredom / lack of focus or something. 

Well done Jovi on the progress. 

F xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Girls,

Hows it going Roo, have you been out on the bike?  Not been the weather for it so that would definately put me off, when it comes to outdoors I am definately fairweather!!

I've now lost 1 1/2 stone!  Am really pleased but have to keep it up - I need to keep losing to stay motivated.  I have ordered Wii fit in a bid to exercise so am hoping that will really help things.  I'd love to get within BMI range by end of June - get back into some of my 'slim' clothes for Bon Jovi concert!!

Jenny hows it going?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jovi - you put me to shame....

I've been hopeless. The stress of the 3rd BFN and work being crazy busy has thrown me right off track. Not that I should be making excuses, just need to get back to it. Especially if I am going ahead with IVF this month....

Mind you, I reckon it's love helping you along a bit?  

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Jenny I am useless when it comes to exercise so I take my hat off to you ..... the only exercise I do atm is tennis on wii!  But is better than nothing which is what I was doing before.

I have cut out chocolate & takeaways .... choc I can normally live without but I could kill for a pizza!  Or chips.  Or chinese. Lol I could go on and on.  OOooooh Burger King.  Now my mouth is watering at just the thought.  Twice a week I have cereal instead of a dinner - probably not the best of ideas but I needed something drastic was really getting me down.  I am at docs later in week to see about reducing medication so hopefully that will give me an extra boost.  

Be warned Jenny you'll get a countdown to the concert nearer the time and a blow by blow account  

Good luck!

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Laura  

xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Jovi - Now I know where you got your name from    I think love may have something to do with your excellent weight loss, should be able to get it on prescription  

I bought a pump for my bike last week................. and its still in the back of my car  , so no Jovi not been out on by bike, I've been really good for 2 weeks, had a bit of a poor weekend and am back on the wagon now, but have lost nothing, not even a pound, just don't know what else to do apart from starving myself   but love food too much to do that.


Hope everyone else is doing better than me
Roo xx


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone....I am bumping this thread up as I think there are a few of us where there is a shared goal at the moment!! Tis that January thing! I thought about starting another thread but there are some good tips and recipes on here which might be worth a revisit! I've also followed the link which was posted back in January08 and asked to join the private Bellies thread on the main board...          

Well I've been reading the 'Is my Body Baby Friendly?' book over the last week and although it is about immune issues and not about weight at all, I suddenly looked at that question on the front and thought......No way is my body ready! I don't want to delay my next treatment any later than February....simply cos of the age factor.....so I am having a 6 week purge in the hope that I can get at least a stone off before I go ahead again..(that will still leave me a few stone overweight tho!)   .

So this is the plan.....

*Food-wise: *   

Start day with Porridge, blueberries and seeds OR Special K and soya milk

Lunch....Soup and crackers/ryvitas/ricecakes with cottage cheese, low fat cheese or humous

Dinner......Fish or white meat with vegetables (and sometimes rice) ...such as homemade chilli or curry, steamed fish and salad or roast veg, chicken stirfry, stuffed peppers etc

Treats (1-2 a day).... marmite ricecakes or chocolate rice cakes, soya dessert, banana, smoothie, occasional flapjack and decaff skinny latte!

Drinks....2-3l of filtered water, herbal tea, decaf tea/coffee

NO to bread, potatoes, chocolate (except rice cakes!), sweets, butter, alcohol, caffeine

*Exercise wise:*  

Half an hour on Wii fit each morning
Swim once a week
45 minutes walk four times a week
Yoga or Salsasize class each week

Feel free to challenge me on what I've done and not done!!!!!

Anyone want to join me ?!?!?

..Winky


----------



## Elpida

Good idea to get this going again Winky

Your diet is pretty similar to mine. I use skimmed milk rather than soya for my porridge as soya is far too creamy for me, have I read somewhere that soya isn't good when TTC? Don't quote me on this, I'm sure someone on here will know the facts.

I have one (rather strong - thank you Mr Gaggia) coffee in the morning and a couple of cups of tea throughout the day, I've decided not to give those up, it's a step too far for me. I have nuts as my mid morning snack - almonds, walnuts and brazil nuts - for the protein and good fats along with an apple and then a raw carrot in the afternoon. I have chicken for lunch as the protein fills me up. I roast a chicken at the beginning of the week (or sometime lazily buy a pre-roasted M&S one) and divide it up into portions to take to work. My weak points are alcohol - I drink, probably less than once a week, but I will drink alot when I do, and salty popcorn - a large bag up to twice a week, I LOVE IT! I shudder to think what it's doing to me, and really worry how I would give it up of pregnant lol. I consume a huge amount of salt - it's embarrassing - even people who like Marmite are revolted by the amount I manage to put on a ryvita!

Exercise is my downfall - I'm the laziest person I know but have a stretching/resistance routine using resistance bands/dumbells and a gym ball that I try and do most mornings. I have to do it as soon as I get up, whilst still in my PJ's or it'll never happen, it's only 30mins but it keeps me toned and as I have joint probs this is important, and I do feel that I have more energy throughout the day. However I get no aerobic exercise. When I had my op, my pulse was only 54 on admission (and I was nervous) and pre-anaesthetic when I was crying with nerves and worry it only went up to 69 (I also had low blood pressure) - I should make good use of this, but I doubt it's going to happen! Actually that must make the salty popcorn a good thing - almost medicinal - phew!


----------



## Roo67

Hi

Glad to see this thread bumped up but can't believe my last post was april - that bike pump is out of the back of the car and in my living room - where it has sat and never been used  

I have been going to slimming world for the past 6 weeks or so and have lost 10lbs 

My typical day is
Breakfast - Fruit, (banana, melon, grapefruit, clementines, pineapple etc) and a yoghurt

Lunch - home made soup, or jacket and laughing cow/babybel cheese and large salad

Dinner - Meat/fish with lots of veg on red day or veggie/quorn pasta, curry on green day

snacks are mainly fruit and yoghurts - occasional treat of funsize choc bar or golden wonder light crisps
I love cooking and try to vary meals a lot so don't get bored

I always though this was a real faddy diet but it is remarkably easy to follow, I like to plan a few days meals in advance so I know exactly what I am going to be eating and shop accordingly.

Roo x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant Roo - did try Slimming world myself -didn't take to the lady running it so gave up.  Did do really well on Roaemary Conley couple of years back - lost 2 1/2 stone - unfortunately put most of it back on.... Bugger - will start again, but without the exercise routine... Just to be on safe side...
Take care
mini x


----------



## madmisti

Well, I totally confused myself by reading page one and thinking that it was from this January - was wondering why Kylecat was talking about losing weight before IUI's when she is over 20 weeks pregnant 

Anyway - would love to join you ladies. I have about a tonne or so to lose   Am actually about 7 stone overweight ( how embarassing to admit that  )

A word of warning though - there has been research showing that dieting when trying to conceive can be a bad thing if you are not careful. If the body thinks it is a time of scarcity because you aren't eating enough, it will not want you pregnant - an evolutionary thing which makes sense! Because of this I am going to concentrate more on the exercise side than the food. I have a dog and plan to walk more briskly, further and up more hills with her, as well as trying to hit the gym twice a week and maybe a swim once a week too. Also will run up and down the stairs for at least 10 mins a day!

So, deep breath everyone - here we go. Good luck to all of us  

And Roo - that is brilliant and an inspiration. Wish I enjoyed cooking but don't when it is just for me - aprt of my downfall ebcause I have too many ready meals etc

Love
Misti xx


----------



## winky77

Sounds like there are some focussed ladies on here !!......Mistimop ....sorry you got confused....thought there was some interesting stuff from earlier in the year so didn't start a new thread.....particularly funny that I stated my intent to only have one G&T per apres ski on that ski trip last March....mmmm....think that got forgotten by the time the plane had landed out there!  In that one week I drank about 10 times what I drank the rest of the year....apart from the Boxing day Gluwein overdose that is! 

Roo....fantastic that you've lost 10lbs and over the xmas period too! 

Misty....know what you mean about the effect on TTC but I think/hope that's really only if doing something drastic....like one of the really lowcalorie diets.  I'm definately going for a healthy balanced diet approach with a good level of exercise.  I do think that I could lose a Stone before Brno tho but that's more to do with the large amount I have to lose    and the fact that is always a bit quicker to begin with. 

Ok....just about to make a lowfat chicken curry with brocolli, cauliflower and a bit of coconut milk.....yummmm!!  

..Winky


----------



## madmisti

Winky - don't worry about confusing me - it is not difficult    

Your supper sounds lovely - mmm.............

I had beans on toast(no butter) and 2 poached eggs, then a plum, so feeling quite virtuous  

I don't drink so at least I don't have to worry about that!

So, on this thread, FF stands for Fat Friends??  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Rusty06

Hello

I'm really interested in joining you all if I can.  I'm not single but am a 'fat friend' and the last post by cem definitely made me feel I can relate to everything that has been said. I often sit reading flipping fitness/ slimming mags all the time then eat something naughty without thinking. I've even been known to sit and watch one of my fitness DVD's with a coffee and biscuit telling myself will actually do the exercises next time.

I have also just asked to join the belly thread.

Love Rusty


----------



## aweeze

cem said:


> Is it wrong to admit that I read this thread earlier whilst eating a creme egg??


Er yes but given that you are heading for EC I think you can be excused the one!

I think I should join in on here too as I have quite a bit to shift - only thing is, I don't have any scales at the mo. My Dad borrowed them about 2 years ago to weigh luggage before a trip and I never got them back! Not sure if that's a good thing or not. It makes it easier to act like an ostrich but on the otherhand it's hardly facing reality!

I'm having to put ttc #2 back at the mo due to so much instability in my life and being needed by my Mum at work but if I can sell my horse and I get the money for tx, I may go ahead with a cycle and freeze any embies for transfer when timing is better so, I need to get back in shape.

I have been comfort eating quite a bit lately my downfalls are buttered toast, crisps, haribo, biscuits and cakes. I used to love cooking healthily for myself but since E came along, by the time I've got him to bed, I really can't be bothered but I know that I've got to make the effort. I tend to find that for me, limiting the starchy carbs works so I will only have potatoes, bread, past or rice a max of once a day. My biggest prob is that to lose weight, I tend to respond best to cardio exercise 3 times a week which is impossible for me to do now. The best I can do is try and walk with the buggy more instead of taking the car. I'll start going swimming once a week again too as I know I should be able to get a sitter for that.

If I get the scales back, I'll add a fatty ticker - to act as an incentive for myself 

Lou
X


----------



## Betty-Boo

If found a good old tape measure a lot better than bloody scales..... measure bust, waist, hips, largest part (bum), tops of thighs, above the knees and bingo wings - then monitor each week how much you lose in inches.  I did this and found I was losing inches far quicker than the pounds came off - even when weight stayed the same those inches were still coming off - beats buying scales (it would scare me senseless!!!)

Am trying to do the healthy eating bit - but with treatment coming up very soon - keeping away from the hardcore strenuous stuff!!!

Take care
mini x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi coco my consultant said to me not to waste money on the expensive supplements but use asda / tesco's pregnancy supplements - we spend enough money on treatment and these are just as good.
Hope that helps.
Take care mini x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Coco
I was told by the clinic that Pregnacare covers what you need - but the one I bought didn't have omega 3 in it (I think there might be a Pregnacare supplement that does have that?) and so I'm taking that as well on the advice of the acupuncturist. 

The acupuncturist did recommend Spatone as well (sachets of mineral water with high iron levels) which she said would nourish the blood. A box of 28 sachets costs c.£6.50 and so I got them. I'm not sure whether they're strictly necessary, but they're a gentle way of taking iron (it's more easily absorbed and so less likely to cause constipation) and that sounded good.

Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## lulumead

am off to yoga...does this count?  I'll probably eat some chocolate when I get home


----------



## winky77

Hello FFs...! 

Well I went for a spiritual reading last saturday and one of big things that came up was about my body being lethargic and having energy blocks.  She said I really need to focus on getting moving and also nourishing myself with the right kind of food.....she said I'm not telling you to lose weight (as I sat that trying to suck in 4 stone!) but that it's about nourishment and energy.....and that if I don't do this I will have health issues...  (BTW.....ttc did not come up until I mentioned it.....her take was that the other things that came up need to be given priority and I should maybe wait 6-12 months.....mmmm....tick tock tick tock goes the biological clock! )  

Luckily straight afterwards I was going to meet my friend at the posh spa place she has membership (and I can go on free guest pass once a month....or for £25 if pass has been used)....so I did 40 mins CV stuff on cross trainer, bike and step machines, 20 lengths of pool and then spent hours chilling out in steam rooms, hydrotherapy pools etc.....bliss!!!  Wish it was closer to me as I'd be tempted to join ....even tho mega expensive!  I am still doing my 30mins on WiiFit pretty much every day altho missed it yesterday as I felt so ropey with bad AF!  

So exercise wise I'm not doing too bad......BUT I went to Sainsburys and I had a trolley full of virtue until I got to the bread aisle......I don't know how it happened but a packet of crumpets AND some fresh cookies must have fallen in there?!?!?    Oh dear.......but I did the best thing and ate them quickly so that I could start to be good again! 

How's everyone else doing?!

..WInky


----------



## madmisti

Winky - that spa sounds wonderful   And, don't you know it, I have that problem with things jumping off the supermarket shelves into my trolley that shouldn't be there too  

Am currently decorating the spare room ( which will be the nursery - positive thinking  !!) and getting exercise that way. Diet wise not too bad - apart from having choc spread on my toast this morning instead of marmalade - oops!

Hope everyone else is doing well
Misti x


----------



## Roo67

Spa sounds lovely Winky especially the chilling out bit !!

I was meant to be a slimming World tonight but went to the pics after my exam and didn't finish in time to get to weigh in so I thought I might as well join my freinds for a chinese  , tried to be fairly good and didn't have too much deep fried food, but think i deserve a treat after being strict all week.

Still not done any exercise though


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - good thing with Slimming World is that its endorsed by Midwives!!!  Think will have to join again - or maybe join online.... Didnt like the lady who took the last class.
So at least I can continue When I get pregnant!!  Good news - more to stabilise weight not lose it when pregnant though - hey got to be worth a try.

Take care x x x


----------



## roisin

DHEA: claims by a US doctor that DHEA hugely improves egg quality and quantity in older women. Some ladies on another board were asking what DHEA is. This article is very exciting:

http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/premature_ovaries.html

x R


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Roisin,

I'm on DHEA - been on it since last May - however I personally wouldn't go on it unless under guidance of a consultant / doctor as its not licenced in the UK yet...

It does make you spotty and a few extra hairs have sproutted!!  As for looking younger -ridiculous!! LOL mini x x


----------



## winky77

oh gawd......I've just phoned up Slimming World and am now going along to join tonight!!  Then going straight from there to try a new Pilates class!!  Decided the motivating myself at home thing is not really working!  And Roo is doing so well with Slimming World...and another friend has joined and lost 5lbs her first week...and I just keep hearing about them from a few different people.  Watch this space! 

Ok...better go into town now for my last chai latte and chocolate millionaire shortbread!! 

How's everyone else doing?!

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

Good on you Winky - I am off for weigh in tonight too   Think I've probably only lost a pound but at least its in the right direction.

Join me on SW thread on belly buddies - is a little quiet at the mo though, think I just end up talking to myself.

Think i have just about got it sussed so give me a shout if you need a hand understanding it etc etc, is fairly straightforward.

R xx


----------



## winky77

Roo....SW for Slimming World as on their website.....or for Single Women?! Am I being


----------



## Roo67

Yes SW as in slimming world - we have our own thread on belly buddies.

Eat lots tonight before you go and wear heavy clothes - for maximum weightloss in first week !!


----------



## Papillon

Hi Coco,

I have a book: Zita West´s guide to getting pregnant. I bought it, because so many women here have recommended it.

Hope it helps.

Papillon


----------



## winky77

But I LOVE peas!!!  Especially mushy ones ?!??!?  Seriously might have to give up TTC if I can't have peas ?!?!?   

Coco.....have Patrick Holfords Optimum Nutrition and Zita West's  book......just need to read them?!?!


So tis Slimming World 2moro......and so looking forward to it ........not !  Not sure I'll stick with the group.....know I sound like a snob....but they're bit of a motley crew!  Leader is in her 70s (bless!) with a hairdo from the 70s....you know that look when the hairspray actually forms little globules!?
BUT.....I have been being good.....stepped up the exercise, cut my portions...sort of followed the green days plan.....  went out for lunch yesterday and chose as well as I could for the 2 courses and then hiked up Arthurs Seat afterwards (jeez it's steep and I was seriously out of puff!)......can tell I have lost something tho......weight that is! 

How's everyone else doing?!

lol

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky - will be joining you very shortly - am now concentrating on getting me back in some sort of order and less so on ttc... Although that will still hopefully happen..
Am probably gonna start Rosemary Conley again - but will join the group online as there isn't one round here!  
Will let you know when I start - still sorting out head...
Well done you though - did say this weekend it looked like you had lost!!
All the best for weigh-in!
mini x x x


----------



## Elpida

Just made a slightly silly impulse buy. My kitchen scales are knackered and I saw these http://www.ourweigh.co.uk/diet-nutritional-scales/salter-1450.html and bought them (damn internet shopping!)

Firstly, I'm shocked that I'm eating about 200 more cals a day than I thought, but they've been very helpful with portion sizes. I have a fairly healthy diet but really struggle with knowing when I'm full, I never really know and frequently eat far more than I need. As most of what I eat is healthy I pile my plate high, but this has really helped to see that this still adds calories and helps me to adjust.

The best bit is realising that I'm getting enough protein as I was concerned that I wasn't.

Anyway they're easy to use - have loads of foods already stored and you can add your own as well as keeping totals for the day.

Ex

/links


----------



## winky77

Hello FFFFs (fit for fertility friends!!) 

Sounds like there are some motivated gals on here!  

Rose....book sounds interesting altho I agree that we all have our limits.....sanity and financially wise!  

CEM.....got big round of applause at SW for losing 5lbs!  Was bit shocked as there scales weighed less than mine so lost even more than I thought !  Our esteemed leader (M) is straight off Little Britain....used the word MASSIVE 5 times in describing this poor consultant who is coming along to the group in a few weeks time to explain the new eating plans!  Apparently the poor woman has put on 4 stone after having a baby and our consultant had failed to recognise her when she came over to chat at a recent conference.  So M asks her who she is and the women says 'it's me Susan' to which our M looks her up and down and says " oh you've changed your hair and had those lovely curls cut off..that's why I didn't recognise you!"  .....like she won't have realised?!??!?

Esperanza ....good for you on the scales......have to say I've realised my portion sizes have been a bit too generous......like I think I'm healthy for having porridge for breakfast but then discovered I was having 1.5 times the SW portion size of it!  

I think exercise is also having a big impact for me.....found a great yoga class this week and also went to Pilates again.  Plus the wiifit and stepper and walking.....just got to get round to joining the Uni gym and getting back into swimming!  Would like to have shifted another half stone before going to Brno......and that's less than 3 wks off! 

Keep it up everyone! 

..WInky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Me too Claire - looked into it - but decided money was best spent on ttc.... am all for a quick fix!!  ha ha


----------



## Roo67

Mini - you so don't need a gastric baloon and I'm sure you don't either Cem. You need to be seriously overweight and lost some weight before they would even do the surgery.

I too struggle with portion sizes but with slimming world you can eat unlimited free foods, so can fill your boots with fruit, veg and yoghurts. 

Winky - When you get to Brno, walk up to the castle each day, Me and Anne couldn't breathe when we got to the top so knew we had had a workout !!

R x


----------



## winky77

you read my mind Roo!  I was just thinking earlier about what exercise I can do whilst in Brno..and was remembering people had said it was a trek to the castle!  My mum is really fit (and slim....damn what happened to my genes then!?!?) ....so she will want to get moving too. We'll earn those hot chocolates.....! 

well....I went out for a chinese buffet last night.....really tried to be good ...it was one of those all you can eat buffets but I had a small plate and tried to not have the deep fried stuff...bit difficult on choices !  Think i did pretty well considering ! 

Then drove to Loch Lomond for 9am this morning and spend FOUR HOURS at the spa place on my friends free guest pass!  Did 40 mins cardio stuff in the gym then swam 40 lengths in the pool.....HURRAH!  We had the pool to ourselves for most of it.  I'm a strong swimmer (used to swim for my town when I was a teen .....she boasts!!!) and I love the fact that you don't feel fat when you are in water!  Was powering up and down on a mission and felt great!  Even did a couple of lengths of butterfly stroke...which I haven't done for years....because if anyone else is the pool they'd get drowned by the waves!!!  Made up for all the exercise by hitting the steam rooms, solarium, hydrotherapy pool and roof top outdoors hot tub overlooking the loch.....BLISS !  

Well I've been sat my desk sposedly to do some work this pm and I've done nothing but surf FF and play card games.....derrrrr !! Need some discipline in my work life! 

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Check you miss winky!!!!  Right I'm joining Rosemary Conley online tuesday when back in scotland.... I've done it before and know it works for me... think if I do go down DE route and eventually fall pregnant will swap to SW as midwives like that one.... plan is to loose 1 and 1/2 stones by April.... ready for possible DEIVF at repro....

Mini x x x


----------



## winky77

Go Mini Go !!!  We can motivate each other....and remember can still have some treats....the week I lost 5lb was the week we met up and had the beetroot/chocolate cake !!!  Just saved my Syns for it!


----------



## Roo67

Way to go Winky - wish i could get motivated to exercise  - well got good excuse now on 2ww.

Mini - I have done RC a couple of times in the past and lost but this last time when I tried it didn't work for me.

I was dreading getting on the scales when I got home  have put a couple of pounds on while away but should still show a loss when I go to class tomorrow.

I started out really good when in Brno - but by the end was eating lots of bread, creamy sauce on my steak and fried pots. May wander down to Tesco later and stock up with healthy food again.

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well signed up... lets see what happens!!!  Would like to lose 25lbs before having DE.... mmm lots of hard work there - have done it before here's hoping can do it again!!!

Right ust motivate self to go to the gym now...


----------



## winky77

feeling very proud of myself....instead of comfort eating after verdict on thyroid antibodies...I decided to chuck my frustration into exercise and have just been for a swim up at the Uni pool......40 lengths of front crawl sharing a lane with lots of buff young men!!  Not sure what they thought when I turned up with my wobbly bits and neglected bikini line!  Don't really look the part.....I think they expected me to get in and do doggy paddle       but I swam faster than a Dane's wrigglies on an egghunt!   

so I am still on a mission!!  .....lost another 3.5 at SW this week......might just make a stone by Brno if I keep up the exercise pace       

Can really feel a difference.....tum has gone down and can now get my jeans off without unzipping them (useful when you're in a rush!! ).....

Mini....Glad you've joined up to Rosemary C.....save your cals for some popcorn at the pics 2moro! 

Roo......hope you're still doing well....am so impressed you lost whilst in Brno!?!?

CEM.....you defo don't need a balloon! Did you give up the Lighterlife approach?  Admire you even giving it a go....I don't think I could ! 

lol to the FFFFs 

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Now that made me laugh.... Check you miss mermaid!!  Must admit do love swimming - plan on going every day next week.
Head still sore so not done much phys... but had a fab session of Reiki - may not have burnt calories but am chilled...
Did weigh self this morning - shouldn't really and should only still to once a week but scales had gone down by 2lbs... Not really realistic though - will give verdict next tuesday and yes saving self for the cinema... Popcorn is my downfall!!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

You lot are putting me to shame  

I was doing quite well, managed to lose half a stone but have put a few pounds back on ....... will start again after I have been shopping at the weekend.  Must get my   in gear and get the Wii fit out.

Winky I read you had a bit of a nightmare few days, hope everything sorts itself out.


----------



## madmisti

Jovi - think you are being too hard on yourself - trying to lose weight whilst giving up smoking too!!!!  You are doing great with the no smoking so allow yourself to get over that part first - would say it's virtually impossoble to do both at same time!

Winky - wow, you are doign SO well! I am still wondering why exactly you might need to get your jeans off in a hurry    

Mini - oooh, popcorn - I love that too! Don't think it's too bad as long as you don't have it covered in toffee! Hope your head is 100% and youcan do all that swimming next week  

My diet/fitness regime has been a  bit on hold as have had some viral thing pretty much the whole of January but hope to get cracking with it soon. 

Take care
Misti xx


----------



## Elpida

Way to go Winky! Especially in this weather - I love swimming too but am definitely a fair weather swimmer.

Mini - popcorn is no downfall. I'm seriously addicted to it, the salt version. I'm actually called the popcorn lady at the cinema, which is quite mortifying but I can't help myself. I was talking to a friend this morning about the weather and roads and I said I was scared that the gov might realise there's a whole stock of salt type products hidden away in our cinemas and they may have to use them to treat the roads - what would I do?!?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ha ha Esperanza - you're just like me!!!  I love my salted popcorn - have found aldi's the best!!!
Mini x


----------



## Elpida

Mini - yes to Aldi!! It really is the best (and believe me I have done extensive research). I try not to eat it at home as I go to the cinema twice a week and figure that's more than enough chemicals for anyone. I go to Cineworld as their popcorn is the best of the bunch round here, plus I have one of their cards so I can go as often as I like, however I got the card after I fully vetted their popcorn! I do worry if I ever manage to get my BFP   what I'd do about my popcorn addiction ... and salt addiction in general. A dilema I'd love to have though


----------



## Elpida

That's the cinema I go to .... yes minstrels & salty popcorn is divine! My best mate always gets a bag of salty and a bag of sweet and mixes as she goes .... oooh you're setting my cravings off. I'm going tomorrow (maybe we should move this to the weekend thread rather than tempting everyone on here!?!?   )


----------



## winky77

Chocolate mixed with salty popcorn?!?!?......Urrgghh!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Must admit am with you there.... the sweetness mixed with the salty popcorn does sort of work!!!  But not for the waistline - gutted was off to gym today but snowed in so its DVD workout and rower...


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well lost 2 1/2 lb this week - normally lose a lot more in the first week of Rosemary conley..... mmm blame the salted popcorn mini..... Ha ha - but it is 2 1/2lb off!!! I must admit although I've been doing 40mins on the rowing machine every night, it doesn't feel like enough and I'm one of those who will only lose 0.5lb a week if I don't exercise (think metabolic rate shot after years of yo-yo dieting).  Must get to gym once the snow and ice have thawed....
Will keep on though! Onwards and upwards as they say!
mini x x


----------



## Elpida

Well done for the weight loss mini - 2 1/2 lbs is great! I'm impressed with the exercise too - go girl!


----------



## Roo67

Way to go Mini - 2.5 is great.

 weigh in for me tonight lets hope I've hit my stone !! 

good luck for you too Winky

R x


----------



## Elpida

Good luck for your weigh in tonight Roo!

Can I ask about the weight gain associated with IVF - is it that the meds make you put on weight or that they increase your appetite and so by eating more you gain?

And has anyone not put on weight? (she asks hopefully!)


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - all the best!!  
Am planning on losing a stone at least before trip to Repro... will feel a lot better once I have..
Good luck and to winky too!
Take care mini x x


----------



## Roo67

Esperenza

I'm not sure to be honest - I think it is that the meds increase your appetite and then there is all the comfort eating when things don't go according to plan 

I've lost during this cycle as have been going to Slimming World - but have been more tempted by naughty foods than before.

I think the answer is to keep lots of healthy foods around to snack on so not tempted on high sugar and fat treats.

R x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Esperanza
You ask if anyone has not put on weight during IVF. I continued exercising a fair bit up to Egg Recovery and have been eating as normal - but I'd still put on over half a stone through water retention at the time of Embryo transfer!! Then there are the progesterone pessaries afterwards which can cause constipation (more "weight", even though it's not proper weight gain). So I don't see how anyone could not put on weight - but what I do conclude from all that is that you can go easy on yourself if you were trying to lose weight beforehand and IVF led to weight gain because half to 3/4 of a stone is probably only water etc anyway.  



Does that help at all?? 
OneStep


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooops - met a friend for lunch today - a really strong and supportive friend - who baked some gorgeous muffins!!!  
I had to have just the one - but did do 35mins on the Rower - mmmmm not sure its enough to cancel it out though!  LOL mini x x


----------



## Elpida

OneStep - thanks for your response. This makes sense, and is reassuring.

Ex


----------



## winky77

well done to Mini and Roo!!!  I lost another 1.5lb ....so is slowing up but still in right direction!!  10lbs so far. The woman logging the weigh in was making me get on and off the scales and looked a bit shocked until I realised she had the someone else's record card in front of her......she was trying to work out how I'd managed to put on a stone in a week!    

Not sure how much longer I can stick with my SW class.....the leader (bless...oldest leader in the UK and not the brightest spark...) was giving me back my first two weeks food plans (which she collected in last week).......and was all confused cos of the way I wrote things down ( I understood what I meant....!!!)  I wasn't in a good mood and got a bit snappy with her!  whoops!  Not sure how will I explain the next few weeks if I stick/ gain with all the IVF drugs.....!  Can just seeing myself responding to that question in front of 20 odd other people!?!?  Am going to follow Roo's example tho and try and keep losing  thru 2ww......

Missed pilates tho...had to nip home after SW to look at upstairs flat boiler which is still playing up...and ended up being too late to go....frustrating! 

lol

..Wi  nky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky well done you 10lbs is brilliant! - and you can see you've lost too.  
You could always start their online group instead??  Or just weigh and go and not bother staying round for meet afterwards....  I used to always tell my weigh in lady when it was the time of the month - so perhaps you could tell a little white one and say that if you do gain over the next couple of weeks.....
Well done though x x x


----------



## lulumead

I'm v impressed with whats happening on here...I seriously need to get exercising!

xx


----------



## Sima

I'm impressed too.  You have all done so well.  I've been trying to eat healthily and go to the gym a bit more.  I have lost 3lbs in the last couple of weeks which is great since I am now back at my pre tx weight.  

Keep up the good work.


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone.....thought I better make a public pledge before I head off to Brno!  Have decided to limit myself to just ONE hot chocolate a day!   .......Couldn't not have them but reckon I probably managed 3 or 4 a day last time !  Will help that my Size 10 sprightly mum is with me for the first few days.....will defo get disapproving looks if I go off the rails! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

not sure whether Wii fit gets you fit but its good fun. My sister has one and my nephew who is nearly 4 loves it, so would be fun with E too!

I did 40 lengths of the pool yesterday so a tiny step towards getting fit!
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose - you'll be fine as long as you've got the socks on...... it can smell strange in the morning and you'll find your feet will be really sticky when you removed the patches!!

Not sure if it does anything - but at least you can think you are helping....
Well done Lulu for the swim - still on diet but not really shifting much - to my annoyance - on the kick start Rosemary conley - last time lost 7 lbs - hardly anything this time - perhaps have been too strict...
Ah well.
Take care
mini x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thought I'd resurrect this thread.... I for one am trying to get back on the diet / fitness thing.... Anyone else care to join me  Would love to lose at least  1 1/2 stone prior to next treatment.....

Legs killing - just done 40 mins of 1 min walking - 1 min slow jog on running machine... 
Probably burnt off 1 cracker      

Mini x x x (well not so mini at the mo..)


----------



## Roo67

I should really do some exercise - not done any for a while,

does scuba diving count ??

Another 1LB off tonight - must update my ticker.

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well done you honey ..... You've done soooo well...
Have resorted to trying those new Alli pills advertised - lots of questions from the pharmacist..  Weight height etc taken.... We'll see what happens... 
Mini x x x

Scuba diving counts!!!  It all counts.... in my book  x


----------



## bingbong

Roo, you are doing so well!!   I am sure that scuba diving does count, especially in the Red Sea I believe  

Mini do let us know how you get on!! I have heard some rather unpleasant stories of the side effects of the full strength version which put me off!! So good luck and do let us know how you get on!!! 

As for exercise, my wii fit is probably growing cobwebs  

bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Bingbong - what's your secret - you've done brilliantly!!!!  go girl...
The pharmacist did say that you do need to eat some fat with these tablets - or they won't work.... if you eat too much you end up stuck on the toilet!!!  Not had anything serious yet and they cost a fortune..... Have only bought 2 weeks worth - will see how it goes and report back...
(The treadmill had grown cobwebs - haven't done much over past  few weeks what with 2ww and then af from hell - only chocolate would do!! LOL
x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini i have seen an ad in shop window, have been meaning to read up about them.  I am trying but not hard enough, I'm failing with flying colours!

Well done Roo!  Wish I had your willpower! Scuba diving definately counts 

Bingbong my wii fit is about the same

I need a kick up the


----------



## bingbong

I just typed a reply and then the screen went pink and I had to reboot  

So, trying again...

Mini does it really suggest that you carry a change of clothes with you? That's what really put me off, the thought of not being able to control stuff coming out my   My GP offered to prescribe me something to help but I decided to try without, but that would be cheaper so maybe worth considering. Not sure how high your BMI is though. Do let us know how you get on!! 

Jovi, wish that I could kick myself up the   let alone you!!!   Good luck with the dusting  

I haven't been doing too well on the weight loss front lately, ticker needs to be adjusted in the wrong direction   I am on the Cambridge Diet, works really well when you stick to it but not when you don't!!! I have had a few weeks off but as of today I am trying to get back on it, so far so good today so hopefully that will continue. It is a hard diet but I really want to loose the weight   just want it done now  

bingbong x


----------



## winky77

Well done for resurrecting this thread Mini...was having the same thought myself!  I am on a new regime too.....would like to get 3 stone off before TTCing again.  Having just posted about my botty challenges on the IVF thread it is pretty clear I can't do anything that effects by toilet habits!  So it has got to be straight forward healthy stuff and lots and lots of exercise. 

Hope to have some of Roo and Bingbongs success ! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Think these pills are not as strong as what the GP prescribes - saying that - I was told by the pharmacist that they will not work if you don't eat much fat.... (Waiting for it to work on yesterdays lunch...)
Will keep you posted...
Take care Mini x x x
There's a new curves tracker on here now - think its part of the VIP package - not sure... but looks a great way of tracking your weightloss.... If you know what diet works - you could use that instead of going to classes...
Big hugs mini x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Tesco pharmacy are doing a special introductory offer on a 2 week pack of Alli.  I had one before my meal out last night and nothings happened.

Anyway, if you look on express chemist website one months supply for less than £40 if you buy 3 months or more supply.

Anyway the pharmacist at tesco said that same ingredient as Xenical, but only half the strength.


----------



## hopehopehope

for info - my doc put me on Orlistat last year which is the same ish as the new pharmacy 'alli' pill. Though i did lose weight to start with it was only becasue i ate NO FAT. After a few months i put it back on again (the weight) and going on holiday was a NIGHTMARE!! oil was literally squirting out of me whenever i had salad dressing!! (sorry!) I came off it as my skin was getting dry and i'm sure it wasn't allowing me to absorb good fats like omega 3's which boost fertility. However, when i started treatment i was only just inside their weight limits so I went on a 'normal diet' of 1000-1400 cals per day plus excercise every day  of 300 - 600 cals. I've lost 2 1/2 stone in 6 months. I only lost 7 pounds on orlistat. 
Exercise is the way forward....... i found that if i only allow myself to eat 1000 cals per day plus whatever i burn off in exercise then i can lose 1 - 1/2 lbs a week. If i want a walnut whip i have to cycle 3 miles for it!!!

I'm doing gym (600 cals cardio + 20 mins weights) 3 times a week, and on the other days i do a 6-9 mile bike ride ( stopping at friends' for tea of course!)

I also have a chart I on the kitchen wall of a month at a time split into 4 weeks where i write down what i eat for each meal and snack and what i excercise. I only weigh myself once a month as it's easy to get disheartened if the one pound a week doesn't show on the scales.I do weekly totals of calories in and excercise out to work out deficit based on 2000 cals per day. ( ie. 3500 deficit is 1llb lost) If anyone wants my sheet i'll email it to you if you pm me with your email.

Never thought i'd ever fit back in my size 14 jeans again and here i am with a whole new wardrobe - admittedly all out of fashion!! hope to be back at BMI25 by 1st august and back at BMI "" by november. So if all my fertility treatment doesn't work at least i'll feel better about myself.

Jane


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh I so need to get some discipline back with eating and exercise  

When I'm sad (and I'm pretty sad right now) all I do is eat crap....today I went to Tesco on the way home from disastrous Reprofit trip deliberately to buy healthy food so as not to fall into crap eating trap

And then lo and behold, what do I do this evening? I go to the fish and chip shop and then buy chocolate for dessert because I can't be bothered to cook the healthy food I bought

I really really don't want to be as overweight and unfit as I am, but how do I find the will power to change things?

Suggestions anyone?

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Suity - you have been through so much don't beat yourself up about it too much. 

I have been there with weight issues and hating myself for it, but for me something just clicks (eventually ) and I can do it, I think you just need to be in the correct head space to do it and it may be too early at the mo.

R xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

You're probably right Roo...I guess I thought I'd be on 2WW now and then pregnant (optimistic but there you go...) and then it wouldn't have mattered

And now I'm not, and who knows when I will next have tx, and in the meantime I've put on so much weight and my clothes don't fit properly and I just feel crap.... 

But trying to even think about it today after 3 hours sleep and yesterday's bad news is probably not wise, best to just go to bed I think....

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity give yourself a few days break start a fresh on Mon go shopping stock up, enjoy the choc and comfort food a few treats isn't going to put a stone on in a day.  Take care hun
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity - a couple of days of treats isn't going to hurt honey - I know I did after the few set backs I've had in the past....

Jane - thanks for the info - however just a quick one this new alli pill is half the strength of the prescribed stuff ... having lost 3 stone in the past on Rosemary Conley - I know what does work for me... I think everyone finds different diets work for them.  The alli for me is just a boost at  the start, but as am doing Rosemary Conley  (everything is less than 5% fat) - alli's not really doing a lot... wanted to see what the fuss was about.  Good idea though weighing in once a month!!!  Legs killing from the 40mins on treadmill.... (not all running!!! - no way could do that - hopefully in a couple of months though...0
Think will use the curves program on here to monitor weight loss...  

Good luck everyone mini x x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Well for me exercise alone doesn't work.  I go to the gym at least 5 times a week and I count the calories I burn.  I try to burn at least 600 calories a day and drink copious amounts of water (at least 4 or 5 litres a day).

I've lost weight the last 2 times I've done Lighter Life, but the second time round it left me with baggy skin.  I looked liked a wrinkly 80 year old. 

What you say makes sense Hope.  I need to tell myself that each muffin or bar of chocolate takes x amount of time on the cross trainer.

Do you mind emailing me your chart?

Suity, take a little while to get over what's happened and if eating a bar of chocolate makes you feel better then do it. Diet's always seem to be better on Mondays anyway.

I think next week I'm just going to buy salads and have them with fish and eat sugar free jelly.  Bet you I forget though!!!


----------

